
Humanitarian Hackathon at CERN - msadowski
http://theport.ch/
======
msadowski
I thought Hacker News community might be interested in this event happening at
CERN in Geneva, Switzerland on 6-8th of October. The applications are open
until 4th of June. Here is a preliminary list of topics (subjected to change):

-Age assessment for migrant children

-Wearable to monitor Parkinson patients

-Renewable energies in the developing world

-Improving life conditions in refugee camps

-Medical waste disposal to fight counterfeit drugs

-Job searching platform for refugees

-Online interpreters in crisis situations

Disclosure: I just got a chance to help in organising this event. If you have
any questions about the event then feel free to let me know, I'll do my best
to help!

